# hey from west coast usa



## gearin up (Aug 28, 2011)

just a quick hello to everyone. Im an old fart with 20+ years training experience. Getting in to gear to give me that extra boost and hopefully push off  the frequency of overtrainings little pains and strains.. Sucks getting old I dont recomend it.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*gearin up* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 28, 2011)

sup sup


----------



## dsmith (Aug 28, 2011)

welcome to IM 
I'm new , both to the board and to the bbing world


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 28, 2011)

run a nice test cycle 500mg/wk and youll feel like a teen again!


----------



## gearin up (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks for the welcomes everybody. Yea Im waiting on an e king delivery right now thats actually how I found this forum lol.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 28, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## mother (Aug 29, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 30, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation. Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh. Check out the banners. See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Yes I agree, getting older is not so much fun, but at least we are trying to stay fit and healthy


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gearin up (Aug 30, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome to the board. Yes I agree, getting older is not so much fun, but at least we are trying to stay fit and healthy


 agreed and hello


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## gearin up (Sep 4, 2011)

for everybody who has been giving me reps. They wont let me pm yet but I would just like to thank you here until I can pm


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## parsifal09 (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome bro


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------

